# Is your equipment insured?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...do any of you have your gear insured?

i've started looking into it, once i realised i was making too many assumptions regarding my home coverage as it applies to my guitars and amps.

Clydesdale Insurance Brokerage / Unity Insurance Brokers(Windsor)Ltd will only insure you if you are a member of the AFM.

Hayhurst Elias Dudek Inc will only insure members of symphony orchestras.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...do any of you have your gear insured?
> 
> i've started looking into it, once i realised i was making too many assumptions regarding my home coverage as it applies to my guitars and amps.
> 
> ...



LOL, so the AFM still has one or two teeth eh?

My stuff is mostly too heavy to steal and the stuff that isn't never leaves my side unless it's in the house, in which case it IS covered.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've always made the rash assumption it is covered under the homeowner policy. I'd better check into it.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## JaySimon (May 22, 2006)

*Heritage*

I've been looking into this, since it seems silly to not have a bunch of gear insured.

Heritage musical instruments will insure professionals, amatuers or shops. They cover your instrument when you're gigging, which i don't believe a homeowners policy would. They also will pay if you get it stolen from a locked car, if you can prove forced entry.
Policies are around 420$ a year in american funds, and you get covered up to 10,000$ worth of stuff, so really, it is a wise idea.

http://www.musicins.com/

based in the states, but they can cover in Canada.

Cheers


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I've always made the rash assumption it is covered under the homeowner policy. I'd better check into it.
> Thanks for the reminder.



...same mistake i made. you need to clarify the details, as well. is your vintage les paul covered for its true value, or simply the cost of a new les paul.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

JaySimon said:


> I've been looking into this, since it seems silly to not have a bunch of gear insured.
> Heritage musical instruments will insure professionals, amatuers or shops. They cover your instrument when you're gigging, which i don't believe a homeowners policy would. They also will pay if you get it stolen from a locked car, if you can prove forced entry.
> Policies are around 420$ a year in american funds, and you get covered up to 10,000$ worth of stuff, so really, it is a wise idea.
> http://www.musicins.com/
> ...


...thanks, jay. i'm on it!

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I just got coverage on my gear. It costs me about $700/year for $50,000 worth of coverage.

I just went to my Insurance company and got a special rider above and beyond my Renters Insurance. I did the same with my corporate computers.

I had to produce receipts and everything is covered for full replacement. For truelly valuable vintage stuff you will need to get it appraised.


Don't expect your home owners insurance to cover anything more than a couple thousand dollars worth of gear.



.02


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I just got coverage on my gear. It costs me about $700/year for $50,000 worth of coverage.
> I just went to my Insurance company and got a special rider above and beyond my Renters Insurance. I did the same with my corporate computers.
> I had to produce receipts and everything is covered for full replacement. For truelly valuable vintage stuff you will need to get it appraised.
> Don't expect your home owners insurance to cover anything more than a couple thousand dollars worth of gear..02


...thanks for the input, jeff. that's actually a pretty good deal - can you reveal the name of the insurance company?

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...thanks for the input, jeff. that's actually a pretty good deal - can you reveal the name of the insurance company?
> 
> -dh


Cooperators, I don't know if they are out east or not.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you can get a deal on insurance through Socan, if you are a member.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I think you can get a deal on insurance through Socan, if you are a member.


...hmmm...i seem to recall reading that in some of their literature - thanks, bro!

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Currently the value of my equipment is less than the average deductible, so............


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a seperate rider on my home policy that covers my music and photography gear outside the house.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Mine is all insured through a separate rider on top of the house insurance, I think (my mother would know). It only costs me $20 a month that just gets added onto my rent. I think it's around $16,000 now.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

From what I was told for my home owners policy, you just disclose to the insurance company what you have and what replacement the values are..:rockon:


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read that if you've ever gigged you gear for any kind of money, homeowner's insurance no longer covers it as it falls into a different category. I've heard that when following up a claim, insurance companies will sometimes contact various venues in your area to see if you've ever played a show and gotten paid for it, even if it was only for $20.


----------

